# Moebius Seaview



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Greetings all.

I thought I would start another thread about the Moebius upcomming Seaview. Instead of the "War and Peace" Thread elsewhere, This can be about the Seaview and ONLY the Seaview. I know there's not much info available yet, but hopefully Frank can give us a little info here. I am really looking forward to this kit and already have plans for it. I plan on getting a few, One for display and one I hope to RC.


Regards, Beatlepaul.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

I'm looking forward to it as well. When I was watching the dvd, I noticed the model behind Adm. Nelson's desk. It looks just about the size of the model we'll be getting. I am getting this one, but I hope Moebius will also modify the mold just a bit and give us the 8 window version down the road. 

These two boats will look great sitting next to my 31 inch German sub and my 52 inch Gato that I'm working on.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Old_McDonald said:


> I'm looking forward to it as well. When I was watching the dvd, I noticed the model behind Adm. Nelson's desk. It looks just about the size of the model we'll be getting. I am getting this one, but I hope Moebius will also modify the mold just a bit and give us the 8 window version down the road.
> 
> These two boats will look great sitting next to my 31 inch German sub and my 52 inch Gato that I'm working on.


Yep, I wouldn't mind the eight window version either! I have been watching a lot of Voyage lately, and find the first season underwater footage to be, for the most part, Believeable.Having said that however, She is a beautifull boat be it 8 window or the 4 window!!!!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

beatlepaul said:


> Yep, I wouldn't mind the eight window version either! I have been watching a lot of Voyage lately, and find the first season underwater footage to be, for the most part, Believeable.Having said that however, She is a beautifull boat be it 8 window or the 4 window!!!!


Well said, Paul. I've always had the impression that the 8-window version was a "larger" ship because you could plainly "see" that there were 2 levels to it, while the 4-window version gives the impression of being a single-deckked craft.
Either version is still a classic ship, and I, too, which to see an 8-window version made available someday. :wave:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

What is a constant debate is, WHAT EXACTLY IS BEHIND THE TOP SET OF WINDOWS on the 8 window version of the Seaview??? You get a glimpse in the Movie but that's it. Is there another room there? I wonder if Irwin Allen made another set but we just didn't see it. All in all, I really appreciate Moeibus making this kit!!!!!!!


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Since in the movie you can clearly see the catwalk continue forward beyond the spiral staircase I always thought there might be viewing area, sort of like a balcony with the rails. Possibly a couple of arm chairs. At least that's how I figured to do my Lunar Seaview. That is IF I ever get up the nerve, since I hear it's the closest thing to modeling hell.

Rogue


----------



## Jokerman (Oct 6, 2004)

can't wait for the Jungle Swamp and Captain Action!


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Well, so much for being only about the Seaview.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Yep, that's pretty much what she was. Therefore, just be patient with it, and you'll wind up with a pretty decent Seaview. 
Go for it & good luck!  






RogueJ said:


> ... my Lunar Seaview. That is IF I ever get up the nerve, since I hear it's the closest thing to modeling hell.
> 
> Rogue


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

There isn't anything forward of the stairs in the 8-window Seaview. The catwalk runs up the center of the lower cabin structural framing and dead ends. I'd have to go back and look at the movie again but I could have sworn that you get a glimpse of the end of the catwalk in one scene or another. Anyway, the blueprints just show a catwalk that extends out "so far" then stops, purpose unknown (so they can throw lunch down to the people below?). That's it.

It could be reasonably argued that, since we didn't see that area, what is in the upper level nose cabin is up to anyones interpretation. The blueprints however only show a stub catwalk beyond the point where the stairs attach. It might be a great place for a helm position that takes advantage of the big windows...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Seaview said:


> Yep, that's pretty much what she was. Therefore, just be patient with it, and you'll wind up with a pretty decent Seaview.
> Go for it & good luck!


 Yeah, those Lunar Kits do present a Challenge to modelers. I finished up mu Lunar Seaview to reflect the Second Season four window design. Scratch built an entire control room and lit it up(When I can I will post pics), Also the Lunar Flying sub. Did that one up with a full interior, lights....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Here's the best shots I could grab of the interior of the nose of the 8-wondow version from the movie:
http://www.inpayne.com/seaview/seaviewpics.html


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

One thing I can tell you--if it wasn't shown onscreen, Irwin Allen sure as heck didn't build it! He was known as a penny pincher at least AFTER the initial sets and visual effects for his shows were finished...


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

beatlepaul said:


> Yeah, those Lunar Kits do present a Challenge to modelers. I finished up mu Lunar Seaview to reflect the Second Season four window design. Scratch built an entire control room and lit it up(When I can I will post pics), Also the Lunar Flying sub. Did that one up with a full interior, lights....


 Thanks for starting a new thread BP ( BeatlePaul) Yes, lets stick to the seaview here, poor Frank got bombarded with all kinds of requests on the first thread. I for one am going to get one of those seaviews. MARK, you have e mail & a P.M.
Bert


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

beatlepaul said:


> Yeah, those Lunar Kits do present a Challenge to modelers. I finished up mu Lunar Seaview to reflect the Second Season four window design. Scratch built an entire control room and lit it up(When I can I will post pics), Also the Lunar Flying sub. Did that one up with a full interior, lights....


 Mark, your P.M. inbox here is full and cannot recieve P.M.'s


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

I too am waiting for the MOEBIUS Seaview. I have always wanted a decent size model of the sub. 

I took another look at the pictures that John P posted, then I had a thought. 

Everyone thinks that the observation lounge was behind the bottom row of windows. What if it was really behind the top row of windows and there was another deck below. That would account for the catwalk to nowhere.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I think it's fairly safe to assume that the bottom row of windows is the Observeation Nose/room. How about some pics of the second season Seaview?


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

enterprise_fan said:


> I too am waiting for the MOEBIUS Seaview. I have always wanted a decent size model of the sub.
> 
> I took another look at the pictures that John P posted, then I had a thought.
> 
> Everyone thinks that the observation lounge was behind the bottom row of windows. What if it was really behind the top row of windows and there was another deck below. That would account for the catwalk to nowhere.


As I understand it, the Seaview had two decks running the length of the ship until you got to the missle bay which had a hatch to let out the minisub. Hence, the lower deck of the observation room in the nose of the sub then became the bay for the flying sub..


----------



## packard400 (Apr 24, 2006)

Blueprints?! Do you actually have a clear version of the plans that were
shown on the show? During the first 2 seasons, the wall mounted plans
showed 2 main decks, but at some point later in season 3 or 4 a set 
showed up having 3 main decks. I would love to get a copy of either one.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Here is a picture i had in my files, does this help any ?
Bert


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

The cutaway is Ted Koch's scratchbuilt model — still an impressive piece of work!

http://www.vttbots.com/ted_koch_cutaway.html


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hopefully Frank has some updates to this!?!? Any new news Frank???


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

When I was Wonderfest the gentleman at the Moebius booth said he was hoping to have update pics in about a week or so. That was well over a month ago. I guess development is taking longer than he thought. Fine with me. While I'm looking forward to updates and pics I'll wait for a great and accurate kit. It's the final outcome that matters most.

Well...now that I've said the right thing.....how 'bout some pics? 

Rogue.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

RogueJ said:


> Well, so much for being only about the Seaview.


Never fails.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

What I found funny about the show was the fact that the torpedoes faced the back of the sub and when fired came out the bottom front. Also, the periscope didn't come close to matching the location of the sail where they came out of. Also, the hatch for the Flying Sub was too far forward to match the hatch of the control room. Nevermind the maze of endless hallways that were 3 Seaviews wide and the ventillation vents leading to the ballast tanks were a hoot. Allen was never concerned with this kind of stuff and made me believe he thought the fan would be too stupid to notice.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

B-but Admiral, YOU designed my folly!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I have a set ofmplans that explains all of that! The periscope is really a remote camera that's viewed thru the pull-down periscope viewer in the control room, so no direct connection is necessary (why you's still need a pull-down tube to look at a camera's output is not explained). The flying sub access hatch at the extreme nose of the observation room leads to a tunnel that you crawl on your belly in, aft along the top of the FS until you reach its topside hatch (why there wouldn't just be a hatch straight down isn't explained).


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Like the 3 level Jupiter 2, it wasn't well planned out.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Tardis, anyone?

Huzz


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

No thanks, I just had a soda.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

John P said:


> The periscope is really a remote camera that's viewed thru the pull-down periscope viewer in the control room, so no direct connection is necessary (why you's still need a pull-down tube to look at a camera's output is not explained).


Because a sub captain just doesn't feel like a sub captain unless he can order, "Up periscope!" and grab those pull-down handgrips and turn around 360 degrees to have a good look at whatever's on the surface. Any schmuck can look at a video monitor!

Same reason Matt Jeffries designed the _Enterprise_ bridge with the raised outer platform -- to have a railing that Kirk could lean on like an 18th-century ship captain!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

John - :thumbsup:  

Huzz


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Dave Hussey said:


> Tardis, anyone?
> 
> Huzz


Now that is a thought. Maybe the J2 but not the Seaview.


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

I think the Aurora-Polar Lights Seaview could cover the need of the 8-windows one, and I think I read that the Moebius 4-windows is about the same size.

Could be interesting to have both subs side by side.

Of course, if Moebius can make an improved 8-windows Seaview, could be wonderful!! :thumbsup:

And there is a picture from the TV show that shows a glimpse of the wall plans. There it is. It does not shows the complete Seaview, but gives a good idea.

Best regards,

Alberto

_"There are always possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

Some extra reference pics of the 8 window.

http://www.freewebs.com/scifivehiclevault/apps/photos/album?albumid=3510889


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

abacero said:


> I think the Aurora-Polar Lights Seaview could cover the need of the 8-windows one, and I think I read that the Moebius 4-windows is about the same size.
> 
> Could be interesting to have both subs side by side.
> 
> ...


Wow, those plans seem to bear very little resemblance to what we've seen of the interior! :lol:

The FS is too far forward for the hangar doors, the side view shows the old sonar dome on top of the Seaview...
And where the heck is the control room? It looks like the plans show it on the upper level?!


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

John P said:


> Wow, those plans seem to bear very little resemblance to what we've seen of the interior! :lol:
> 
> The FS is too far forward for the hangar doors, the side view shows the old sonar dome on top of the Seaview...
> And where the heck is the control room? It looks like the plans show it on the upper level?!


Those are still the plans of the movie / season 1 Seaview, the art department just added the Flying Sub art in where they could fit it.

No one would notice, right? :lol:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

It bears repeating that, on the interior set, the Flying Sub access hatch was only FOUR FEET behind the nose windows! In the Irwin Allen universe, normal laws of space, distance and volume do not apply!


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

scotpens said:


> It bears repeating that, on the interior set, the Flying Sub access hatch was only FOUR FEET behind the nose windows! In the Irwin Allen universe, normal laws of space, distance and volume do not apply!


I sure that in actuality, you went down a few feet, crawled down a small tunnel, and THEN ended up in the vertical shaft that took you into the FS-1.

Makes sense! :freak:

--Henry


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Herer's a port ortho of a 3 deck Seaview. Looks to be the 4 window version.


----------



## GForceSS (Feb 2, 2009)

Heres another drawing of the Seaviews layout. 

Its Sci Fi man, its all frickin' make believe anyway, so to hell with the rivet counters! Build it for fun, and build it the way YOU want it to look. There I said it :thumbsup: MP


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

GForceSS said:


> Its Sci Fi man, its all frickin' make believe anyway, so to hell with the rivet counters! Build it for fun, and build it the way YOU want it to look. There I said it :thumbsup:


Hear, hear!

Actually, at least the trim tanks immediately forward and aft of the Flying Sub bay make sense. The FS is a pretty massive piece of hardware, and every time it's launched or retrieved, the _Seaview_ would need to compensate for the sudden weight change to stay on an even keel.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Is this a re-pop of the Polar Lights Seaview, or is this a new kit?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Man, read the whole thread...it's a new kit.
Why would they bring that kit back, when they have given us such a better rendition?

Steve


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

steve123 said:


> Man, read the whole thread...it's a new kit.
> Why would they bring that kit back, when they have given us such a better rendition?
> 
> Steve


I have read the whole thread and no where does it say this is a new kit. I have read elsewhere this is just a re-pop of the PL.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

JUST IN CASE THERE IS ANY DOUBT, THE MOEBIUS 1/350 SEAVIEW IS AN ALL NEW TOOLING. NOT A POLAR LIGHTS RE-POP.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Jodet said:


> I have read the whole thread and no where does it say this is a new kit. I have read elsewhere this is just a re-pop of the PL.


Actually, it doesn't say anywhere on this thread, as far as I can tell either. It's the Something Old, Something New thread where M announces this is a new kit. This should probably be consolidated with the other to reduce the confusion.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hi Guys..

I started this thread *BEFORE* the release of the 39"Moebius Kit..

Hopefully the Mods can lock it down..as It is Old.

Don't need to add to the confusion Here:freak:..Just look at the J2 thread..sheeesh:freak:


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Ductapeforever said:


> JUST IN CASE THERE IS ANY DOUBT, THE MOEBIUS 1/350 SEAVIEW IS AN ALL NEW TOOLING. NOT A POLAR LIGHTS RE-POP.


Excellent!


----------

